# Dean Burgon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2007)

John W. Burgon, English Anglican (August 21, 1813 -- August 4, 1888) was the Gresham professor of divinity at Oxford and later Dean of Chichester (hence often known as "Dean Burgon"). He was a notable opponent of those who advocated the Revised Version of the Bible based on Westcott & Hort principles of textual criticism. He is the author of _The Revision Revised_, among other works. More on his life may be found here (worth reading this in conjunction with the aforereferenced source). Also worth reading _Dean Burgon and the Traditional New testament Text_, Edward F. Hills, _The King James Version Defended_ and Theodore Letis, _The Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text and the Claims of the Anabaptists_.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 10, 2007)

_The Revision Revised_ is a classic and highly recommended.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Letis wrote that although there is a "Dean Burgon Society", they are not to be confused with the position of Burgon himself, as they are KJVO and he only favors the Majority Text( I think! ). In any event, though, he was *not* KJVO! I know I would have a definite bias against this guy if I were to see a society named after him promoting that sort of junk, but I'm telling you, it's not true!



Good to see conversation about him, though. I'd be interested in hearing more, if any have anything to share.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 11, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> Good to see conversation about him, though. I'd be interested in hearing more, if any have anything to share.



All that come immediately to mind is that he was a High Church Anglican.


----------

